# Ge0-logy, the study of speakers, as reviewed by the mannequin thief himself



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

This is a consolidation thread, please do not comment here, any comments should be made in the real thread
HERE. 
All thanks go to @Ge0 as well as the lovely contributors who loaned him drivers. This comparison my not be perfect, but it is wide reaching, very detailed, and, most importantly, consistent.
If you would like to loan any drivers to him for testing, reach out to him, however be aware that these tests take a LOT of time, so unless your driver is of particular interest it my unfortunately not be reasonable for him to test it, the man has a job and a family and a life.
Furthermore upon said point, i dont think it unreasonable for him to set up a way for members who benefited from this significant time investment to throw him a couple bucks, so, @Ge0, let us know.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> First let me make this disclaimer. I am not experienced at writing speaker reviews. However, I have the rare opportunity to write my opinions on a handful of drivers I have been interested in so I thought I'd give this a shot. If you have any words of advice for me or creative criticism I would appreciate this.
> 
> I've had ScanSpeak Discovery 10F midranges installed in my car for about 4 months. I have them mounted Left, Center, Right for the front stage. I also have two 10F's mounted in the far rear D-pillars as rear fill. The fronts are currently paired with ScanSpeak Illuminator D2004 tweeters and Dynaudio MW182 midbasses. The entire system sans subwoofer is powered by a Helix V Eight DSP amplifier. The 10F midranges sound pretty good. However, you always wonder if you can do better. For instance, I vaguely remember how much I liked the ScanSpeak 12M Revelator midranges I had installed in my last vehicle. Sadly those won't fit in my new car without a significant modification so I decided to try the 10F's instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> I decided to use the DSP amp so I could properly level match drivers and attempt to set the same house curve between all of them. This way I could ensure i am comparing apples to apples.
> 
> Dynaudio E430 and MD102
> View attachment 286463
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Opening Statement:*
> 
> First I need to make a disclaimer. I have never written an in depth audio review. I am by no means an expert at this. Heck, I’m not even experienced. I am however an avid music lover and a shameless gearslut. I will do my best to convey my thoughts to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *The Music:*
> 
> A subjective review can’t be performed without a full list of music you are intimately familiar with. I’ve been listening to these tunes for the last few months to re-familiarize myself with them. Here are my selections with a short description of why I chose them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *REVIEW: Focal Utopia TBXP beryllium dome tweeter paired with 3.5wm midrange*
> 
> View attachment 294137
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *REVIEW: Stevens Audio CompNeo HLCD compression horns paired with Focal 3.5wm*
> 
> View attachment 294290
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *REVIEW: Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeter paired with Focal Utopia 3.5wm midrange*
> 
> View attachment 294357
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Preliminary Review: Focal Utopia M TBM Beryllium dome tweeter with 3.5wm midrange*
> 
> OK now what? I'm stumped. I was so looking forward to having a brutal battle between Focal TBM and Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeters. I was confident one would be far superior. One must come out the clear winner. I was a little biased towards the Focal because of its cost. Both are aesthetically pleasing. It's a wash there. But how do they sound?
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Alpine SPX Pro (eBay) paired with Dynaudio E430*
> 
> This review is not necessarily complete. But, I had a direct question regarding this tweet so thought I would post what I have so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Focal Utopia M TBM Beryllium dome tweeter paired with 3.5wm midrange*
> 
> I am not going to write a full report on TBM performance like I did the TBXP and Piccolo. Rather, this review will focus on the differences I found between the three devices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Xcelsus XXT30 tweeter paired with Brax ML3, Focal 3.5wm midrange, and Xcelsus XXM325 midrange.
> 
> View attachment 299902
> *
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Xcelsus XXM325 midrange paired with XXT30 and Focal Utopia TBM tweeters*
> 
> View attachment 299911
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Dynaudio MF171 Midrange paired with MT171 tweeter and ScanSpeak D3004 Silk tweeter*
> 
> View attachment 299939
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Dyn MT171 paired with Focal 3.5wm and Xcelsus XXM325 midranges*
> View attachment 299952
> 
> View attachment 299953
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *REVIEW: Stevens Audio Soft Dome Tweeter paired with Focal Utopia 3.5wm midranges*
> 
> View attachment 299957
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Focal Utopia M TBM Beryllium dome tweeter paired with 3.5wm midrange - Revision 2*
> 
> View attachment 299967
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Dayton Audio RS100 midrange paired with ScanSpeak D3004 silk dome tweeter*
> 
> View attachment 300015
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Focal Utopia M 3.5WM paired with TBXP, TBM, and Morel Supremo Piccolo.*
> 
> View attachment 300033
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: ScanSpeak Revelator 12M paired with D3004 silk textile dome tweeter*
> 
> View attachment 300122
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: ScanSpeak 10F midrange paired with D3004 silk dome midrange
> 
> View attachment 300134
> View attachment 300133
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review Brax ML3 paired with ScanSpeak D3004 and Focal TBM tweeter.*
> View attachment 300151
> 
> View attachment 300152
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Audio Development MM4 midrange with MM1 and Morel Piccolo tweeters.*
> 
> View attachment 300515
> 
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Catalyx said:


> *Focal Utopia TBXP beryllium dome tweeter paired with 3.5wm midrange*
> 
> Tonality *4* of 4​Detail *4* of 4​Spaciousness *4* of 4​Harshness ( lack of ) *3.5* of 4​Dynamics *3.5* of 4​
> *Stevens Audio CompNeo HLCD compression horns paired with Focal 3.5wm*
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review BLAM MS3 midrange and TSM25 tweeter. Also MS3 full range*
> View attachment 301215
> 
> View attachment 301216
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review Micro-Precision 5.8 fullrange and sometimes with Focal Utopia M TBM tweeter.*
> View attachment 301422
> 
> View attachment 301423
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> The one I almost forgot about...
> 
> *Morel MT-350 soft dome tweeter paired with Focal 3.5wm midrange:*
> View attachment 302212
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review Kravchenko KAXBLT dome tweeters paired with Dynaudio E430 midranges*
> View attachment 302217
> 
> View attachment 302218
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review of the Audible Physics NZ3 wideband driver*
> View attachment 302230
> 
> View attachment 302231
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: ScanSpeak D3004/6040 Beryllium dome tweeter (also known as Scan Be) paired with DynAudio E430 midrange.*
> View attachment 302238
> 
> View attachment 302239
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: ScanSpeak D3004/6020 - (Scan D3004 silk) paired with Scan 12m, Dyn E430, and Focal 3.5WM*
> View attachment 302245
> 
> View attachment 302246
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> Just cleaning up old stuff I never posted...
> 
> *Review: Dynaudio MD102 paired with E430 midrange
> View attachment 302261
> ...


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> *Review: Illusion Audio Copper Beryllium dome tweeter paired with Dynaudio E430*
> View attachment 302263
> 
> 
> ...


----------

